# Lethal Weapon 92FS takedown?



## Scratchshooter40

I'm sure everyone who owns a 92/96 Beretta is familiar with the scene in Lethal Weapon IV where Jet Li removes the slide from the frame while Mel Gibson is "holding him at bay". Well, today I got a real surprise when visiting one of my favorite local gunstores in Athens, GA.  They have a new clerk, older guy about my age with a son serving in southern Afghanistan who while talking with a friend who was looking into trading an FNP40 DASA for a Springfield XD in 9mm. During a lull in the conversation I asked him if they had any Beretta 9000S's in the store, I didn't see one in the case and they have a significant backroom stock as well. Well, he looks at me and tell's me that his son is carrying one and he strongly wished he could get him a replacement as Beretta's have a design flaw where a perp could remove the slide from the frame while covered, he went on to say he'd seen it done 3 times. Wrong question as he started into a diatribe on the ease with which it could be done and that the question when posed to Beretta, on their website Q&A said that the answer was to shoot the perp prior to allowing him to grab the weapon. As he has a son serving and there is no reasonable reason to get into it, I let it pass. Once home after the range and 200 rounds downrange through the 92FS, I got a bug in my head and went to the Beretta website and searched all the posted Q&A, yep, not one mention of the Jet Li move. I had my girlfriend hold the 92, unloaded covering me and tried the move as seriously as I could, not possessed of Jet Li's dexterity and coordination, I was still unable to perform the action, especially before she could pull the trigger on a snap cap. I could however use the move taught us which works for all semi-auto's, push shaply against the end of the slide to push the weapon out of battery where it cannot be fired. Kinda like grasping the cylinder on a revolver to prevent it being fired. Both of these moves are only very last ditch effots when out of other options. I send women on a very regular basis to this shop when they take my take my S.O. sponsored course. I respect that the clerk has a son serving and wouldn't "challenge" him in his place of work nor would I go to the owner who is a personal friend. I will however rethink sending any references to the shop in the off chance they would get this guy. The point of this diatribe iw to see if anyone with a lengthy experience with carrying a Beretta 92/96 or 9000s has actually seen or heard of this happening other than on a movie set. My confidence in the weapon is not diminished in any way and my girlfriend made a great point, I taught her and her class that you don't fully extend the weapon at the perp if close in. You keep it close to your body and shoot often enough to have your training kick in under stress. Let me know if you've actually seen this in reality. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Shipwreck

Two things on this - I have seen screen captures of the beginning of that thread - the disassembly lever has already been pushed down before Jet Li does his thing - it is a movie - itw as setup like that for the movie.

Two - Beretta will sell LEOs (and others, if U ask - as I have been told) a different disassembly lever - it has no lip, and requires a screw driver to push down on the edge.

Personally - I would not worry about this. I have a 92FS too - and this is my last concern. If ANYONE gets within arms reach of your weapon to mess with anything on it - you are screwed anyway. And, on a semi auto - yes, all they need do is push the slid eback a hair, and ANY semi auto is deactivated as long as the slide is back.

I've been on many forums for many years now - This topic has come up in the past (I forget which forum), and the stilll from that scene have been posted.

Someone always tells some vague story of knowing gangbangers who practiced this movie - I'm personally not buying it, and am not worried about it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Oh - it would be much easier to read your post if you broke it up into paragraphs - itw as very hard and time consuming to read your post


----------



## bruce333

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Lethal_Weapon_4

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Image:LW4_Beretta2.jpg


----------



## Shipwreck

I've seen another screen cap too - but that one shows what needs to be seen


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Thanks, Shipwreck*

Sorry for the wordy diatribe and lack of proper paragraph use. I didn't intend to go on so long to begin with. As the photo shows the weapon is improperly close to the area of the perps control. I am personally not concerned, just don't want the "mall ninja" mentality introduced to my students. Thanks for the quick review of the question posed.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Just noticed another thing in picture*

Shipwreck,

Take your 92FS and actuate the takedown lever, the slide immediately moves forward to the dissassembly position. The recoil spring must be removed from the movie gun as well as it still looks in the full battery position.

Sorry to let this get so next to me, but the guy I took to the shop is relatively new to handguns and the clerk seemed intent on trashing the 92/96 design like it was a personal mission. He was very pro-Glock. I don't shoot Glocks well due to grip angle and design I guess, but have a 22 the S.O. issued me while I carry the approved Beretta 96. I have always looked at the movie scene as 
"creative license" by a screen writer.

Again, thanks for working through it.

Scratch


----------



## niadhf

bruce333 said:


> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Lethal_Weapon_4
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Image:LW4_Beretta2.jpg


i love that Jet Li is using a Makarov in this. Great guns the PM


----------



## Shipwreck

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Sorry to let this get so next to me, but the guy I took to the shop is relatively new to handguns and the clerk seemed intent on trashing the 92/96 design like it was a personal mission. He was very pro-Glock. I don't shoot Glocks well due to grip angle and design I guess, but have a 22 the S.O. issued me while I carry the approved Beretta 96. I have always looked at the movie scene as
> "creative license" by a screen writer.
> 
> Again, thanks for working through it.
> 
> Scratch


I know someone locally who is a cop - he harrassed me recently,a sking if I still had the Beretta that I had taken to a gunshoot he organized on Glocktalk - he never said anything at the time (back in 2003), but now he went on and on about how bad a Beretta 92 is.

People who go this route truely show how little they know about firearms.


----------



## buck32

SW, agreed, if someone is that close to you to push the slide back you are probably screwed anyways.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Roger that*

Shipwreck,

Again, thanks for your response, my GF is here now and amazed at the depth of support available on this board. She is dead set on a 9000S for personal carry, but we are going to a couple of shops next weekend and look at some 92 compacts as well and maybe the Stoeger Cougar in 9mm. Enjoy your Sunday. We have an IDPA match tomorrow and I guess I'll use the suspect 92FS and see how it works out. I really hope the slide doesn't somehow remove itself from exposure to the Palladin targets. LOL. Thanks to all as well for your input.


----------



## Shipwreck

Good luck at the range.

I recently caught the Beretta bug again - I would like to get an M9 and M9A1 next


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Unclassified shooter Range report*

Well, the 92FS did what it is supposed to, I won the side pool by a fair margin over 3 1911's, 2 XD9's, 1 H&K USP40, 1 96FS, and 3 Glocks 2 19's and 1 22.
$200.00 is gonna buy ammo when I can find it locally.

Wally World gets in 2 cases of Blazer Brass 9 x 19 mm and it goes out in hours. I check daily and the last time I was the lucky one, I bought 12 boxes, not the entire stock. Sells for $8.97 a box here. Gonna order 2 boxes of PowerBall 100gr as well for carry.

Thank you to everyone for their input. I appreciate it. Looks like we'll add a 92 Compact to the family this weekend when we go back over. GF has small hands but likes the 92, wants the Compact for the slightly smaller size. She shoots my 96's and my 92 well and having her own as of this weekend will allow her to get a CCW and carry.

We had a woman shot at a QuickTrip in the county seat about 3 miles from the local GSP Post and 5 miles from the County Jail. My GF runs a company that sells and installs high end door locks and other specialty items. She's in less than desirable parts of the Metro area regularly.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## jimmy

Wow..I am always amazed by the knowledge base among the members..Thanks all for a nice topic and extensive explanation..I got a nice (slightly used) Beretta 92 FS (two tone) added to my collection..and I am shooting it tonight..I still have to post pictures of my two new additions (The Beretta 92FS and the XDM-9.

What attracted me to the Beretta is the unique design of the exposed barrel, combined with a two-tone finish.


----------



## Shipwreck

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Well, the 92FS did what it is supposed to, I won the side pool by a fair margin over 3 1911's, 2 XD9's, 1 H&K USP40, 1 96FS, and 3 Glocks 2 19's and 1 22.
> $200.00 is gonna buy ammo when I can find it locally.


:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## ABroussard

*hmm*

Probably a little late...

But, I own an 8000F and I will say these two things.

One, the trick is DOABLE...note I didn't say PRACTICAL. It can be done with the right technique, although I would just go for something more along the lines of what Jackie Chan pulls in Rush Hour...disassemble as you walk away...

Two, If she's looking for something similar to the 92, but requires something smaller, the 92 is essentially the same pistol with a different operating system. It uses a rotating barrel that I feel is far superior to the falling block of the 92s..

Also, anyone who trashes 92s just because...well yes, they're idiots. Certain batches of 92s have had problems, which is why the SEALs:smt1099 switched to P226s, and other parts of the military are transitioning to other sidearms...but all that aside. I don't like Glocks, for example, but I don't find them comfortable to shoot....see the logic?:mrgreen::buttkick:

night...


----------



## jollyrogerf14

Very do-able trick. After seeing that somewhere, I was enough of a dork to teach myself how to do it. Cannot be done with a magazine in the pistol though if I remember correctly. There are many other ways to accomplish the same mission that are much more practical. Gotta love hollywood though right? Especially their spot on political advice! Ha!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, just move the slide back on ANY semi auto - the gun won't fire...


----------



## Buddha

SW, I just picked a 92fs type m9a1. I have several handguns and I saw this one in a local shop here in north Georgia and picked it up. It was used and had a hogue grip added to it. It has honestly got to be the most comfortable le handgun I have ever held. I just purchased it two days ago and I'm going to shoot it tomorrow evening. Have you had the chance to run rounds down range with this weapon yet? Also the concealment is actually very easy even with it being a full framed weapon. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

Buddha said:


> SW, I just picked a 92fs type m9a1. I have several handguns and I saw this one in a local shop here in north Georgia and picked it up. It was used and had a hogue grip added to it. It has honestly got to be the most comfortable le handgun I have ever held. I just purchased it two days ago and I'm going to shoot it tomorrow evening. Have you had the chance to run rounds down range with this weapon yet? Also the concealment is actually very easy even with it being a full framed weapon. Thanks.


Oh yes. This is an old thread - in fact, since my last post - I now have EIGHt 92 variants. I also carry a fullsize 92FS everyday for the past 2 years... IWB at the 3 o'clock position...

Here is my collection now 










The 92 platform has become my fav - even more so than 1911s...


----------



## MarshalSHolland

I'm a little late too...but I am a retired LEO. A few years ago, the subject came up at a class being taught at an academy that the slide could be snatched off you Beretta and there was no defense against it..Me, in my infinite wisdom responded by saying that they wewre wrong. When asked to explain, I told them, if I had a suspect at gunpoint and he made a move towards me or my weapon..simple solution...pull the trigger..
A firearms instructor wanted me to prove it. I unloaded a 96, it was triple checked ( to confirm it was empty) and every time he would grab for my gun, I won the speed contest, and snapped it before he could active the take down...


----------



## denner

I believe it's a bunch of B.S. movie fiction. Our military has been issued the m9 since the late 80's and the m9 has seen true life, live or die combat all over the world, from Panama to Desert Storm 1 and 2 and Afganistan to name a few. I have yet to hear about any stories of enemy's attempting, much less, being successful in snatching slides off the m9 and are still here to talk about it. You would think if it were true and so easy to do it would have been attempted a time or two, but I wouldn't recommend it as it sounds like it's a good way to get waxed. The tactic of pushing the slide back to make the pistol unable to fire would seem more probable, but again another risky venture.


----------



## denner

Shipwreck said:


> Oh yes. This is an old thread - in fact, since my last post - I now have EIGHt 92 variants. I also carry a fullsize 92FS everyday for the past 2 years... IWB at the 3 o'clock position...
> 
> Here is my collection now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 92 platform has become my fav - even more so than 1911s...


Ah, a thing of Beauty!


----------



## skullfr

*The "Beretta strip / grab" as Seen in Lethal Weapon 4...*

This may be a little off subject.I am not a beretta fan but know they are a reputable company and have a long history in firearms.I was looking at a lot of disarm techniques and one had a move that by grabbing muzzle portion and pressing a button the slide came off.The 92fs was issued to A.F. security police long after my time.This is what the gun looked like.I thought that was something to file away if the perp had a beretta.I am I correct in this thinking.I also put this as another reason for not purchasing one.Is this true about being able to push a button in front of gaurd to remove slide.


----------



## VAMarine

I've moved this into it's own thread as not to derail a thread on another topic..



skullfr said:


> This may be a little off subject.I am not a beretta fan but know they are a reputable company and have a long history in firearms.I was looking at a lot of disarm techniques and one had a move that by grabbing muzzle portion and pressing a button the slide came off.The 92fs was issued to A.F. security police long after my time.This is what the gun looked like.I thought that was something to file away if the perp had a beretta.I am I correct in this thinking.I also put this as another reason for not purchasing one.Is this true about being able to push a button in front of gaurd to remove slide.


The take down lever on the 92FS/M9 is just just a push button, it's a button and "cam"

The technique shown in the movie can be done, but it's not just a simple maneuver of pushing a button and ripping the slide off, you need to push the button, turn the cam, and pull.

It's not an easy feat, my wife worked with a guy that could do it pretty quick with some the 92FS and some Sigs.

I think there's all ready a thread on this elsewhere, I'll go look for it...


----------



## VAMarine

Merged.


----------



## skullfr

Thank you for the correction and placing it properly.Like I said I really didnt have the knowledge to speak on it and was curious.I didnt even remember the movie as I found it in a group of disarm techniques.A solid reason for not believing everything you see or read.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Nothing to post sorry


----------



## Shipwreck

Since this has come up, I thought I'd jump in again...

If someone has their hand on your gun like this - they can just take it from you. Also, push the slide back on any semi auto, and its "deactivated" as long as the slide is held back. Once again, you have a ton of problems. They can just as well take your gun out of your hands.

Anyway - I alluded to it before - but here is a picture from the movie... Notice the disassembly lever is ALREADY down...










If you are going to let THIS stop you from buying a Beretta 92, then its just ridiculous...

Hell, as you can see, I'm not worried about this silly maneuver...


----------



## Nick9mm

@ Shipwreck, nice collection there. May I ask what kind of holster you use for the 92 compact that you carry? Im having trouble finding one.


----------



## Shipwreck

Comptac Pro Undercover. It has now been replaced with the Comptac Infidel.

You use a fullsize 92 holster - works fine for a compact 92. It just has a tiny bit of extra space at the end.


----------



## Nick9mm

Yeah, i have a Gould and Goodrich IWB, i use for my fullsize, the Compact fits in there very well, i was just trying to see if there was anything out there for the shorter barrel. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Shipwreck

Unless you go custom for a holster, you are stuck with fullsize holsters


----------



## Nick9mm

I guess ill wait and see from Don Hume. It had me specify my barrel length. Ill know in another month or two. Haha


----------

